# Going Crazy!!



## agemechanic03 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok, so my journey is about to come to an end here in Korea come May. I will then be going to Germany for the next 3yrs (YAY!!) The only downside with going to Germany is that my training will slow down drastically with other Tang Soo Do practitioners. I have been searching ALL over the web to try and find schools and the closest school I can find is a WTSDA school about 82 miles from the base, which according to yahoo maps, calculates to be about 1hr 15min drive. So if that's the case, it looks like I will be training once a week, maybe twice if the wife will let me and that's if I can even go once a week b/c of the distance too. Don't get me wrong, I will def be practicing on my own. Heck, I attend class 5 times a week for 1-2hrs every day along with practicing on my own on the weekends. It's just depressing me right now knowing that I won't get to interact with others to properly train techs. Yes, I know I can properly train techs at home too, but it is sooo much better being around others. I will keep my head up, I'm just not looking forward to the "less training" part/ interaction.

A question for those of you practitioners on the West Coast... Do you know of any schools close to Las Vegas, NV?? The closest Soo Bahk Do and WTSDA schools that I could find were in the Reno/ Carson City Area which is too far away for my buddies to drive. Any insight would be greatly appreciated so that they can continue to study TSD/ SBD.


Tang Soo!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Agemechanic03,

I am assuming that you will be near Berlin? If so why not do some training in combat escrima?  



 
http://www.combat-escrima.com/

Not Tang Soo Do but it might allow you to get more well rounded and you can still practice Tang Soo Do on your own.  Just a thought.


----------



## crushing (Jan 22, 2008)

Hopefully, once you get to Germany and get out on the economy, or even on post, you will find something much closer.

Where are you headed to in Germany?

In the early 90s I was stationed at Dolan Barracks in Schwaebisch Hall near Heilbronn until that unit was eliminated and then at Babenhausen Kaserne.


----------



## agemechanic03 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry Brian, Berlin is on the other side of Germany. I will be in the Bittburg area which is right next to Belgium. We do, however, have a Kuk Sool Wan on base, I might give it a try. Thanks for the lookout tho...Greatly appreciated!!


----------



## agemechanic03 (Jan 22, 2008)

crushing said:


> Hopefully, once you get to Germany and get out on the economy, or even on post, you will find something much closer.
> 
> Where are you headed to in Germany?
> 
> In the early 90s I was stationed at Dolan Barracks in Schwaebisch Hall near Heilbronn until that unit was eliminated and Babenhausen Kaserne.



Crushing, I will be in the Bitburg area, Spangdahlem AB.


----------



## crushing (Jan 22, 2008)

agemechanic03 said:


> Sorry Brian, Berlin is on the other side of Germany. I will be in the *Bittburg* area which is right next to Belgium. We do, however, have a Kuk Sool Wan on base, I might give it a try. Thanks for the lookout tho...Greatly appreciated!!


 
Bitte, ein Bit!


----------



## agemechanic03 (Jan 22, 2008)

crushing said:


> Bitte, ein Bit!


Yes, I seen that I spelled it wrong after I posted it. It was spelled correctly when I replied to you tho...


----------



## crushing (Jan 22, 2008)

agemechanic03 said:


> Yes, I seen that I spelled it wrong after I posted it. It was spelled correctly when I replied to you tho...


 
My apologies, I wasn't clear.  I wasn't commenting on the spelling of Bitburg, but rather one of the more popular beers in Germany, Bitburger, is made in Bitburg.  Their famous advertising catchphrase is 'Bitte ein Bit".

I've only found the Kuk Sool Wan that you've already mentioned with a quick google.  Good luck!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 22, 2008)

Be careful with Kuk Sool - nothing against tham AT ALL, but I've heard that they do not allow or encourage cross training.


----------



## agemechanic03 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Cap, we'll see when I get there. Never hurts to try.


----------



## claireg31 (Jan 24, 2008)

hiya
i've been to competitions with this crazy crew, they are part of the EMTF (european moo du kwan tang soo do federation), i hope this link works, not sure where in Germany they are based though
www.tangsoodo.de/index2.php
Ralf is a charachter and a half!

just had a look in a google map and its around about a 3 hour drive from where you will be!
hope you find something!!
claire


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll ask around and see if any of the British camps near you have any clubs that would be useful.The British camps are closing one by one and the troops, RAF etc are coming back to the UK so there will probably be less choice now but I'll ask around anyway!


----------

